# Tillyoch



## LooPoo (18 September 2014)

Hi,

Looking for views on Tillyoch for livery? 

Thanks


----------



## Daytona (18 September 2014)

I've not liveried there before but unfortunately the reviews from people I know have been poor.  Standard of care not as expected and scrimping on hay etc to horses. 

But as I say that's not from personal experience just hear say.


----------



## khalswitz (21 September 2014)

I haven't liveried there, but know a few people who have. Yard looks absolutely lovely, and outdoor school is to die for, but I did hear that they feed all the horses the same hard feed, and more concerningly (IMO) they aren't very good at dealing with complaints... Same as Daytona, very much what I have heard from people who have liveried there, so will be one sided.


----------



## LooPoo (24 September 2014)

Thanks guys x


----------



## EmmasMummy (24 September 2014)

Facilities = Lovely

Owned by same people that Owned Parkhill. 

Heard VERY mixed reviews.


----------



## measles (27 September 2014)

I have a friend who has liveried with Tillyoch and the previous yard for years and she is very happy, and we have enjoyed a warm welcome competing there.


----------

